#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASTM Standards

## Mohamed

*ASTM Standards*
American Society for Testing And Materials. Grade and quality specifications for petroleum products are determined by ASTM test 
methods ASTM International is one of the largest voluntary standards development organizations in the world-a trusted source for technical 
standards for materials, products, systems, and services. Known for their high technical quality and market relevancy, ASTM International 
standards have an important role in the information infrastructure that guides design, manufacturing and trade in the global economy

ASTM Standards
American Society for Testing And Materials
ASTM Standards seriesVolume_01.01_Steel--Piping__Tubing__Fittings.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Volume_01.02_Ferrous_Castings__Ferroalloys.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_01.03_Steel--Plate__Sheet__Strip__Wire__Stainless_Steel_Bar.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 01-04
Steel--Structural, Reinforcing, Pressure Vessel, Railway
Missing following 4 stds:
A1032-04 Test Method for Hydrogen Embrittlement Resist. for Steel Wire Hard Drawn Used for Prestressing Concrete Pipe
A1034_A1034M-04 Test Methods for Tst. Mechanical Splices for Steel Reinforcing Bars
A1035_A1035M-04E01 Specification for Deformed and Plain, Low-carbon, Cr, Steel Bars for Concrete Reinforcement
A1041_A1041M-04 Specification for Pressure Vessel Plates, Alloy Steel, Higher Str.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_01.05_Steel--Bars__Forgings__Bearing__Chain__Springs.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_01.06_Coated_Steel_Products.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_01.07_Ships_and_Marine_Technology.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_01.08_Fasteners__Rolling_Element_Bearings.r ar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_02.01_Copper_and_Copper_Alloys.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_02.02_Aluminum_and_Magnesium_Alloys.rar.htm l
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_02.03_Electrical_Conductors.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_02.04_Nonferrous_Metals__Precious__Reactive __Refractory_Metals_ and_Alloys_others.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_02.05_Metallic_and_Inorganic_Coatings__Meta l_Powders__Sintered_ P-M_Structural_Parts.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_03.01_Metals_--_Mechanical_Testing__Elevated_and_Low-Temperature_Tests__Metallography.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_03.02_Wear_and_Erosion__Metal_Corrosion.rar .html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_03.03_Nondestructive_Testing.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_03.04_Magnetic_Properties.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_03.05_Analytical_Chemistry_for_Metals__Ores __and_Related_Materi als.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_03.06_Molecular_Spectroscopy__Surface_Analy sis.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.01_Cement__Lime__Gypsum.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.02_Concrete_and_Aggregates.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.03_Road_and_Paving_Materials__Vehicle-Pavement_Systems.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.04_Roofing_and_Waterproofing.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.05_Chemical-Resistant_Nonmetallic_Materials__Vitrified_Clay_Pi pe__Concrete_Pipe_ot hers.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.06_Thermal_Insulation__Environmental_Aco ustics.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.07_Building_Seals_and_Sealants__Fire_Sta ndards__Dimension_St one.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.08_Soil_and_Rock__I__D_420_-_D_5611.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.09_Soil_and_Rock__II__D_5714_-_latest.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.10_Wood.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.11_Building_Constructions__I__E_72_-_E_1670.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_04.12_Building_Constructions__II__E_1671_-_latest__Property_Management_Systems_others.rar.ht mlVolume_04.13_Geosynthetics.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_05.01_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__I_ _D_56_-_D_3230.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_05.02_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__II __D_3231_-_D_5302.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_05.03_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__II I__D_5303_-_D_6553.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_05.04_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__IV __D_6557_-_latest.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_05.05_Test_Methods_for_Rating_Motor__Diesel __and_Aviation_Fuels __Catalysts__Manufactured_Carb.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_05.06_Gaseous_Fuels__Coal_and_Coke.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_06.01_Paint_--_Tests_for_Chemical__Physical__and_Optical_Propert ies__Appearance.rar. html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_06.02_Paint_--_Products_and_Applications__Protective_Coatings__P ipeline_Coatings.rar .html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_06.04_Paint_--_Solvents__Aromatic_Hydrocarbons.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_07.01_Textiles__I__D_76_-_D_4391.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_07.02_Textiles__II__D_4393_-_latest.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_08.01_Plastics__I__D_256_-_D_3159.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_08.02_Plastics__II__D_3222_-_D_5083.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_08.03_Plastics__III__D_5117_-_latest.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_08.04_Plastic_Pipe_and_Building_Products.ra r.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_09.01_Rubber__Natural_and_Synthetic_--_General_Test_Methods__Carbon_Black.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_09.02_Rubber_Products__Industrial_--_Specifications_and_Related_Test_Methods__Gaskets_ _Tires..html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_10.02_Electrical_Insulation__II__D_2518_-_latest.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_10.03_Electrical_Insulating_Liquids_and_Gas es__Electrical_Prote ctive_Equipment.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_10.04_Electronics.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_11.01_Water__I_.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_11.02_Water__II_.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_11.03_Atmospheric_Analysis__Occupational_He alth_and_Safety__Pro tective_Clothing.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_11.04_Waste_Management.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_11.05_Biological_Effects_and_Environmental_ Fate__Biotechnology_ _Pesticides.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_12.01_Nuclear_Energy__I_.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_12.02_Nuclear_Energy__II___Solar__and_Geoth ermal_Energy.rar.htm l
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_13.02_Emergency_Medical_Services__Search_an d_Rescue.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_14.02_General_Test_Methods__Forensic_Psycho physiology__Forensic _Sciences__Terminology_others..html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_14.03_Temperature_Measurement.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_14.04_Laboratory_Apparatus__Degradation_of_ Materials__SI__Oxyge n_Fire_Safety.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_15.02_Glass__Ceramic_Whitewares.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_15.03_Space_Simulation__Aerospace_and_Aircr aft__Composite_Mater ials.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_15.04_Soaps_and_Other_Detergents__Polishes_ _Leather__Resilient_ Floor_Coverings.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_15.05_Engine_Coolants__Halogenated_Organic_ Solvents_and_Fire_Ex tinguishing_Agents__Industrial.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_15.06_Adhesives.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_15.07_Sports_Equipment_and_Facilities__Pede strian_Walkway__Safe ty_and_Footwear_OTHERS.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_15.08_Sensory_Evaluation__Livestock__Meat__ and_Poultry_Evaluati on_Systems_OTHERS.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_15.09_Paper__Packaging__Flexible_Barrier_Ma terials__Business_Im aging_Products.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou sir, for sharing it in Mihd.net. Although exactly it's not my field. but i would like to thankyou for obleiging person like me who can't afford premium account. once again. Thankyou

----------


## rdudyanto

File not found ! Upload please, RS or other

----------


## larofa79

File not found

----------


## Amjad Ali

Dear Brother Mohammed,

Can you please add a new forum for CFD, I have about 50-60 books on CFD, with some lecture notes as well.maybe it is an overlap but would certainly be helpful to anyone wishing to learn CFD.

Was salams

Amjad

----------


## almmohd

this link is not working **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_05.02_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__II __D_3231_-_D_5302.rar.html


am looking for ASTM D3588-91

----------


## mjcoolz21

Thanks dear

----------


## amshah

can u upload again
ASTM Standards series
Volume_01.01_Steel--Piping__Tubing__Fittings.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jgp123

Hello sir,
      None of the ASTM links are alive. Can u pl. upload again?

     Thanks in advance.

   jgp123

----------


## magdy kamel

nothing of this file are found please urgently reuploade again 

i need also sspc steel structure painting council manual 

thanks 

magdy

----------


## naeem_engr

Hi Brothers,

i hav recently uploaded ASTM std.here is file link for ASTM Standards.its a zip file containing std in pdf formate..soon all API's std will b uploaded.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alwaw911

Hi,

Thanks again for these useful ASTM standard links...

----------


## dacbai

Thank you

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## khalaf

*thank you very much 
put when i try to download this link i get on this message (File not found)please can you re-upload this link
Volume_01.06_Coated_Steel_Products.rar
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## dineshinbox

Hai friends,

can some one share ASTM D 3588

----------


## Abdull

Please,
Can u pl. upload again Volume 05.06 or just ASTM D6542-05?
Thanks

----------


## ZavGr

Hai friends,
Can u pl. upload again Volume_02.05 or just: ASTM C612-04; 
Volume_04.02 or just:ASTM C332 - 07;
Volume_15.01 or just: ASTM C27 - 98, ASTM C155 - 97, ASTM C401 - 91;
Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Abdull  

Astm d6245 or ASTM D6542-05. Which one is correct ?

----------


## curiousguy

Has anyone got ASTM A 380-06?

----------


## Sreekanth

Can anybody tell me where can i get API 618 standards.it would be great if anybody could send me the link.

----------


## rajpd28

Hi, I am Instrumentation Engineer. Please send me all ISO and BS standard related to Instrumentation And Control.

Thanks & Regards
R.K.Dixit

----------


## TMN

Volume_09.01_Rubber__Natural_and_Synthetic_--_General_Test_Methods__Carbon_Black.rar.html

Volume_09.02_Rubber_Products__Industrial_--_Specifications_and_Related_Test_Methods__Gaskets_ _Tires..html

Can somebody, please, upload again these two parts?

Best Regards,

TMN

----------


## larofa79

bad links

----------


## aku94

I need ASTM C 162,...please share...

----------


## yassir82

Hello gents and ladys,

am looking for the following standard: ASTM  E797.
Thanks in advance,


Yassir.See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## s@ndy

Anyone having access to ASTM Manuals? 

I am still looking for ASTM MNLTP27 Manual on Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11 Physical Properties Data
Section 2, Part 4  Temperature Correction for the Volume of NGL and LPG Tables 23E, 24E, 53E, 59E, and 60E

Please share

----------


## dony

Volume_11.01_Water__I_.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume_11.02_Water__II_.rar.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

no such file...please upload again..

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks Mohamed

----------


## dzenith

Thanks again for these useful ASTM standard.

but it seem i come late: all links are expired
could you please re-upload. 
that will be paintfull!!   but,  please do it for us 
thank you

----------


## dhproeng

Can anybody provide the astm standard for anhydrous ammonia

----------


## iqbaliqbal

Here is the ******* file for the complete ASTM package:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## ghartman

I am working on a few data points where I need to calculate the corrected API (@ 60F) from an observed API which was taken at a different temperature for crude oil. I also need to calcualte corrected volume as well for which I believe I understand I need the VCF (Volume Correction Factors). 

I understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume I" contains Table 5A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F and Table 6A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity.

I also understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume X" contains Background, Development, and Computer Documentation and that Volume X actually has the algorithms and equations published for calculating and approximating all of the tables published in the 12 volume Adjunct set.

I don't know how many pages there are to Tables 5A and 6A in Volume 1 but that is what I believe I need. Even better would be the algorithms/equations that generate these particular tables for which I understand is published in Volume 10.

Can someone help me with this??

I only need this data for a one time set of calculations..

Thanks to whoever can help me with this!!
Greg

----------


## dynamicvibration

i want C680.
can u please provide it?

----------


## rdm

FILE NOT FOUND FOR:
Volume_04.01_Cement__Lime__Gypsum.rar.html

Volume_04.02_Concrete_and_Aggregates.rar.html

Volume_04.03_Road_and_Paving_Materials__Vehicle-Pavement_Systems.rar.html

----------


## victorlachica

Please reload thank you

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, Dear Forum friends, Can any one share ASTM 2009 standards (Complete volume) Thanks in advance

----------


## jackz ul

please provide link to astm standard..thanks

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

wHOLE astm 2004 SET 1.7 GB DATA through ******* file

----------


## jackz ul

please provide  a valid link for downloading...no such file appear when you open the link

----------


## amshah

> please provide  a valid link for downloading...no such file appear when you open the link




Its there and its a"*******" file it is not a link.

----------


## melpomenne

hi! I need ASTM A240, volume 01  part 1,3,4 please! I'd really appreciate your help, thanks

----------


## Nabilia

A 240 _ A 240M _ 04 Standard Specification for Chromium and Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Plate, Sheet, and Strip for Pressure Vessels and for General Applications.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## melpomenne

Wow thanks a lot! That was fast! You guys rock!

----------


## CARLOS1712

Can you say me what standards astm use for clean stain steel (pipe, tube) thank you

----------


## hakr5

Thanks very much for sharing the standards....

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi Forum Friends,

Please upload latest ASTM Standards Volumes if available.

Thanks in adance.

----------


## javier rodriguez

Please I need ASTM 2004 Volume 11.02. Please reupload

----------


## aseptman

Can anyone upload ASTM D2892 - 10 Standard Test Method for Distillation of Crude Petroleum (15-Theoretical Plate Column)

----------


## mirro

pls sh@re  ASTM D2892 - 10 Standard Test Method for Distillation of Crude Petroleum (15-Theoretical Plate Column)

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## hp_logger

Please post link also of ASTM C582-09. Thank you very much

----------


## hp_logger

Anybody has this references? Please share or email me at bongki_bong@hotmail.com
ASTM D3299-00
ASTM D4097-01
API 12P
ANSI/AWWA D120-09

Thank you so much.

----------


## antoil

Dear Sirs,

Anyone can post ASTM D 1409??

Thank in advance.

----------


## Tiquibola

Please, I'm looking for ASTM A262, thanks

----------


## Nabilia

A 262  02 Standard Practices for Detecting Susceptibility to Intergranular Attack in Austenitic Stainless Steels.pdf	  1.016 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SUZAN TUFAN

Hi

I need ASTM D396. Anyone send me ?

thanks

----------


## VictorM

Thank you.

 The torrrent file is OK. All you need is u******* installed in your PC. Open the file and starts downloading.

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi
> 
> I need ASTM D396. Anyone send me ?
> 
> thanks



D 396 - 02 Standard Specification for Fuel Oils.pdf 0.049 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dmtri

hi!

im looking for ASTM A325 and A490 Standard.

----------


## Nabilia

A 325-04 Standard Specification for Structural Bolts, Steel, Heat Treated, 120-105 ksi Minimum Tensile Strength.pdf 0.067 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A 490-04 Standard Specification for Structural Bolts, Alloy Steel, Heat Treated, 150 ksi Minimum Tensile Strength.pdf 0.058 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dmtri

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## SUZAN TUFAN

Thanks a lot Nabilia.

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## suzy

Hi

I need ASTM D341. Anyone have ? I want to find temperature & viscosity chart for Crude oil.

Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

D 341 - 03 Standard Test Method for Viscosity-Temperature Charts for Liquid Petroleum Products.pdf 0.246 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suzy

Thanks Nabilia

I think, you have a huge library  :Smile:

----------


## dmtri

hi!

does anyone have AISC Specifications for structural joints using ASTM A325 or A490 Bolts.
because im looking for the method of installations and tightening of high strength bolts.

thanks.

----------


## theglobalist2003

Can someone please post link for ASTM A6 and ASTM A36 latest version standards.

THank you for your sharing..

----------


## theglobalist2003

Or please send it to my email : theglobalist2003@yahoo.com 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## xenon2000

Hi ,

 Can anyone send me the ASTM D3588 standard?

Regards,
Xenon

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document please contact to "internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com"

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## sudharsanam

sir,
  Kindly upload in 4shard.com otherwise send me all volumes to mij@flosil.com.
thanks in advance. this is very urgently need for me. please send as soon as possible.

thank u very much sir,
sudharsanam B

----------


## rudolf

> if you need this document
> please contact to :
> internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com



STD Manager,

So how much do you sell this document ????????

----------


## georgecis

Hi,



An almost complete set of 2004 period ASTM Standards can be found on PirateBay, see **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Post #8.

RegardsSee More: ASTM Standards

----------


## jgp123

U can download from...
mediafire.com/view/?rl527kou2d6a73q    






> Hi ,
> 
>  Can anyone send me the ASTM D3588 standard?
> 
> Regards,
> Xenon

----------


## dmrodrigues

ASTM A608 / A608M - 12 Standard Specification for Centrifugally Cast Iron-Chromium-Nickel High-Alloy Tubing for Pressure Application at High Temperatures

Plz anyone???

Regards

----------


## STD manager

*ASTM New Documents ....*

Document Number 	Date 	Title 
1. 	ASTM E1316 [37 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1316
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology for Nondestructive Examinations 	

2. 	ASTM C1417M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1417M
	2013.02.01 	Standard Specification for Manufacture of Reinforced Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe for Direct Design (Metric) 	

3. 	ASTM C1479 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479
	2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations 	

4. 	ASTM C1479M [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479M
2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations (Metric) 	

5. 	ASTM C822 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C822
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete Pipe and Related Products 	

6. 	ASTM F2991 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2991
2013.02.01 	Standard Guide for Doubler Plate Repairs for Non-Classed Ship Structures 	

7. 	ASTM C76M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

8. 	ASTM B152/B152M [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B152/B152M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Copper Sheet, Strip, Plate, and Rolled Bar 	

9. 	ASTM C76 [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

10. 	ASTM C506 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

11. 	ASTM C506M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

12. 	ASTM C507M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

13. 	ASTM C507 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

14. 	ASTM C1193 [33 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1193
	2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Use of Joint Sealants 	

15. 	ASTM E2852 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2852
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Acquisition, Maintenance, Storage, and Use of Hazardous Material Detection Instrumentation 	

16. 	ASTM E647 [48 Page(s)] 	ASTM E647
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Measurement of Fatigue ----- Growth Rates 	

17. 	ASTM E1003 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1003
	2013.01.15 	Standard Practice for Hydrostatic Leak Testing 	

18. 	ASTM C1104/C1104M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1104/C1104M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Water Vapor Sorption of Unfaced Mineral Fiber Insulation 	

19. 	ASTM D7521 [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7521
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Asbestos in Soil 	

20. 	ASTM E2735 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2735
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Selection of Calibrations Needed for X-ray Photoelectron Spectroscopy (XPS) Experiments 	

21. 	ASTM C1661 [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1661
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Viewing Systems for Remotely Operated Facilities 	

22. 	ASTM C1009 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1009
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Establishing and Maintaining a Quality Assurance Program for Analytical Laboratories Within the Nuclear Industry 	

23. 	ASTM C1012/C1012M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1012/C1012M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Length Change of Hydraulic-Cement Mortars Exposed to a Sulfate Solution 	

24. 	ASTM C805/C805M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C805/C805M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Rebound Number of Hardened Concrete 	

25. 	ASTM E1753 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1753
2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Use of Qualitative Chemical Spot Test Kits for Detection of Lead in Dry Paint Films 	

26. 	ASTM E2750 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2750
2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Extension of Data from Firestop Penetration System Tests Conducted in Accordance with ASTM E814 	

27. 	ASTM C42/C42M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C42/C42M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Obtaining and Testing Drilled Cores and Sawed Beams of Concrete 	

28. 	ASTM C563 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C563
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Approximation of Optimum SO3 in Hydraulic Cement Using Compressive Strength 	

29. 	ASTM C1567 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1567
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Potential Alkali-Silica Reactivity of Combinations of Cementitious Materials and Aggregate (Accelerated Mortar-Bar Method) 	

30. 	ASTM E569/E569M [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E569/E569M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Monitoring of Structures During Controlled Stimulation 	

31. 	ASTM A1003/A1003M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A1003/A1003M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Steel Sheet, Carbon, Metallic-and Nonmetallic-Coated for Cold-Formed Framing Members 	

32. 	ASTM C700 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C700
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Vitrified Clay Pipe, Extra Strength, Standard Strength, and Perforated 	

33. 	ASTM C1714/C1714M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1714/C1714M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Preblended Dry Mortar Mix for Unit Masonry 	

34. 	ASTM D4647/D4647M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4647/D4647M
2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Identification and Classification of Dispersive Clay Soils by the Pinhole Test 	

35. 	ASTM C833 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C833
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Sintered (Uranium-Plutonium) Dioxide Pellets 	

36. 	ASTM C1254 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1254
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Uranium in Mineral Acids by X-Ray Fluorescence 	

37. 	ASTM C1647 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1647
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Removal of Uranium or Plutonium, or both, for Impurity Assay in Uranium or Plutonium Materials 	

38. 	ASTM C1636 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1636
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for the Determination of Uranium-232 in Uranium Hexafluoride 	

39. 	ASTM C809 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C809
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Chemical, Mass Spectrometric, and Spectrochemical Analysis of Nuclear-Grade Aluminum Oxide and Aluminum Oxide-Boron Carbide Composite Pellets 	

40. 	ASTM D5206 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5206
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Windload Resistance of Rigid Plastic Siding 	

41. 	ASTM C1637 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1637
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for the Determination of Impurities in Plutonium Metal: Acid Digestion and Inductively Coupled Plasma-Mass Spectroscopy (ICP-MS) Analysis 	

42. 	ASTM E2598/E2598M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2598/E2598M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Examination of Cast Iron Yankee and Steam Heated Paper Dryers 	

43. 	ASTM E662 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E662
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Specific Optical Density of Smoke Generated by Solid Materials 	

44. 	ASTM C967 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C967
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Uranium Ore Concentrate 	

45. 	ASTM C1731 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1731
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concrete Floor Tile 	

46. 	ASTM D4208 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4208
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Total Chlorine in Coal by the Oxygen Bomb Combustion/Ion Selective Electrode Method 	

47. 	ASTM B711 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B711
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concentric-Lay-Stranded Aluminum-Alloy Conductors, Steel Reinforced (AACSR) (6201) 	

48. 	ASTM C857 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C857
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Minimum Structural Design Loading for Underground Precast Concrete Utility Structures 	

49. 	ASTM E2058 [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2058
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Measurement of Synthetic Polymer Material Flammability Using a Fire Propagation Apparatus (FPA) 	

50. 	ASTM F2306/F2306M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2306/F2306M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 12 to 60 in. [300 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile-Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Gravity-Flow Storm Sewer and Subsurface Drainage Applications 	

51. 	ASTM F2648/F2648M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2648/F2648M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 2 to 60 inch [50 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Land Drainage Applications 	

52. 	ASTM C109/C109M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C109/C109M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Compressive Strength of Hydraulic Cement Mortars (Using 2-in. or [50-mm] Cube Specimens) 	

53. 	ASTM C535 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C535
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Resistance to Degradation of Large-Size Coarse Aggregate by Abrasion and Impact in the Los Angeles Machine 	

54. 	ASTM D7577 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7577
2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Accelerated Iron Corrosion Rating of Denatured Fuel Ethanol and Ethanol Fuel Blends 	

55. 	ASTM C618 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C618 REV A
2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Coal Fly Ash and Raw or Calcined Natural Pozzolan for Use in Concrete 	

56. 	ASTM C845/C845M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C845/C845M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Expansive Hydraulic Cement 	

57. 	ASTM C806 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C806
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Restrained Expansion of Expansive Cement Mortar 	

58. 	ASTM C1384 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1384 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Admixtures for Masonry Mortars 	

59. 	ASTM C780 REV A [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM C780 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Preconstruction and Construction Evaluation of Mortars for Plain and Reinforced Unit Masonry 	

60. 	ASTM C900 REV A [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C900 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Pullout Strength of Hardened Concrete 	

61. 	ASTM F1055 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM F1055
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Electrofusion Type Polyethylene Fittings for Outside Diameter Controlled Polyethylene and Crosslinked Polyethylene (PEX) Pipe and Tubing 	

62. 	ASTM E2579 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2579
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Specimen Preparation and Mounting of Wood Products to Assess Surface Burning Characteristics 	

63. 	ASTM E1822 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1822
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Fire Testing of Stacked Chairs 	

64. 	ASTM E2067 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2067
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Full-Scale Oxygen Consumption Calorimetry Fire Tests 	

65. 	ASTM D4526 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4526
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Determination of Volatiles in Polymers by Static Headspace Gas Chromatography 	

66. 	ASTM D6474 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6474
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining Molecular Weight Distribution and Molecular Weight Averages of Polyolefins by High Temperature Gel Permeation Chromatography 	

67. 	ASTM C1403 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1403
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Rate of Water Absorption of Masonry Mortars 	

68. 	ASTM E1601 [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1601
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Conducting an Interlaboratory Study to Evaluate the Performance of an Analytical Method 	

69. 	ASTM E1266 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1266
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Processing Mixtures of Lime, Fly Ash, and Heavy Metal Wastes in Structural Fills and Other Construction Applications 	

70. 	ASTM E176 REV B [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM E176 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Terminology of Fire Standards 	

71. 	ASTM C578 REV B [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C578 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Rigid, Cellular Polystyrene Thermal Insulation 	

72. 	ASTM D6045 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6045
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Color of Petroleum Products by the Automatic Tristimulus Method 	

73. 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for Making and Curing Concrete Test Specimens in the Laboratory 	

74. 	ASTM D1092 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D1092
2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Measuring Apparent Viscosity of Lubricating Greases 	

75. 	ASTM D3944 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3944
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Solidification Point of Petroleum Wax 	

76. 	ASTM C125 REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C125 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete and Concrete Aggregates 	

77. 	ASTM B708 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM B708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Plate, Sheet, and Strip 	

78. 	ASTM B365 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B365
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Rod and Wire 	

79. 	ASTM D938 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D938
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Congealing Point of Petroleum Waxes, Including Petrolatum 	

80. 	ASTM F136 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM F136 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Wrought Titanium-6Aluminum-4Vanadium ELI (Extra Low Interstitial) Alloy for Surgical Implant Applications (UNS R56401) 	

81. 	ASTM F2245 REV D [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2245 REV D
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Design and Performance of a Light Sport Airplane 	

82. 	ASTM B354 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B354
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Uninsulated Metallic Electrical Conductors 	

83. 	ASTM F2972 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2972
2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Light Sport Aircraft Manufacturers Quality Assurance System 	

84. 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Density (Unit Weight), Yield, and Air Content (Gravimetric) of Concrete 	

85. 	ASTM D3348 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3348
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Rapid Field Test for Trace Lead in Unleaded Gasoline (Colorimetric Method) 	

86. 	ASTM D5708 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Determination of Nickel, Vanadium, and Iron in Crude Oils and Residual Fuels by Inductively Coupled Plasma (ICP) Atomic Emission Spectrometry 	

87. 	ASTM D3279 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3279
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for n-Heptane Insolubles 	

88. 	ASTM C1064/C1064M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1064/C1064M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Temperature of Freshly Mixed Hydraulic-Cement Concrete 	

89. 	ASTM D2290 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D2290
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Apparent Hoop Tensile Strength of Plastic or Reinforced Plastic Pipe 	

90. 	ASTM B521 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B521
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Seamless and Welded Tubes 	

91. 	ASTM A307 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM A307
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Bolts, Studs, and Threaded Rod 60 000 PSI Tensile Strength 	

92. 	ASTM D448 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D448
	2012.12.01 	Standard Classification for Sizes of Aggregate for Road and Bridge Construction 	

93. 	ASTM D3427 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3427
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Air Release Properties of Petroleum Oils 	

94. 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Ready-Mixed Concrete 	

95. 	ASTM E2816 REV A [21 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2816 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Fire Resistive Metallic HVAC Duct Systems 	

96. 	ASTM A358/A358M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A358/A358M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Pipe for High-Temperature Service and General Applications 	

97. 	ASTM D6608 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6608
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for the Identification of Trinidad Lake Asphalt in Asphalt Mixes 	

98. 	ASTM D3381/D3381M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3381/D3381M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Viscosity-Graded Asphalt Cement for Use in Pavement Construction 	

99. 	ASTM D5704 REV A [19 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5704 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Evaluation of the Thermal and Oxidative Stability of Lubricating Oils Used for Manual Transmissions and Final Drive Axles 	

100. 	ASTM D7847 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7847
2012.12.01 	Standard Guide for Interlaboratory Studies for Microbiological Test Methods 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## mamughal

Sir,
Please upload link in 4shared or send these at                   akmalmughal31@gmail.com

----------


## mamughal

Sir,
Please upload link in 4shared or send these at                   akmalmughal31@gmail.com

----------


## KHALIDA

need ASTM C401-12.
can someone share.

----------


## piratininga

ASTM Standards 2015
see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi, has anyone the ASTM C805/C805M-18?

Thanks

----------


## piratininga

> Hi, has anyone the ASTM C805/C805M-18?
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Thanks, piratininga

----------


## tmlim

Appreciate if someone can share the following:-
a) ASTM D1655-2020 Ed
b) ASTM D6751 2020 Ed
c) ASTM D975 2020
d) ASTM D7467 2020 Ed
e) ASTM D7566 -2020 Ed.



ThanksSee More: ASTM Standards

----------


## piratininga

> Appreciate if someone can share the following:-
> a) ASTM D1655-2020 Ed
> b) ASTM D6751 2020 Ed
> c) ASTM D975 2020
> d) ASTM D7467 2020 Ed
> e) ASTM D7566 -2020 Ed.
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piratininga

> Appreciate if someone can share the following:-
> a) ASTM D1655-2020 Ed
> b) ASTM D6751 2020 Ed
> c) ASTM D975 2020
> d) ASTM D7467 2020 Ed
> e) ASTM D7566 -2020 Ed.
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Thanks so much piratininga for sharing the standards.  Regards

----------


## aqeelahmd

Can someone please share following standards

C803 / C803M - 18
C805 / C805M - 18
C900 - 19
C1074 - 19
C418 - 20
C779 / C779M - 19
C944 / C944M - 19
C1138M - 19

----------


## piratininga

All here!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> Can someone please share following standards
> 
> C803 / C803M - 18
> C805 / C805M - 18
> C900 - 19
> C1074 - 19
> C418 - 20
> C779 / C779M - 19
> C944 / C944M - 19
> C1138M - 19

----------


## tmlim

Dear all,

Can I request for the ASTM D341-20e1 Standard Practice for Viscosity-Temperature Equations and Charts for Liquid Petroleum or Hydrocarbon Products be shared? Thank you.

----------


## aqeelahmd

Hi i appreciate, but i need the latest standards....

----------


## nnarvind

Dear Friend,

None of the links are not working, hence requesting to upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Thank you in advance,

----------

